# صور نادرررره جدا



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى​





ابونا يسطس الانطونى​





المتنيح افا مينا وابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى​




الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم من على يسار الصورة ​




البابا كيرلس الخامس​




البابا كيرلس السادس​




البابا كيرلس وابونا بيشوى كامل​


----------



## heidi (19 يونيو 2006)

*صور روعة بجد يا ارتميس*

*شكرا ليكى يا سكرة*​


----------



## mary (19 يونيو 2006)

الحقيقة يا أرتاميس أول مرة أشوف الصور الحلوة دى فعلاً صور نادرة شكراً على تعب محبتك


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

* العفش  واى خودعه*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

*الصور تحفة*
*خصوصا صورة ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى*
*انا اول مرة اشوفها*

*ميرسى يا ديانا*​


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

* انا عندى  ميل فيه صور ابونا فانوس كمان و قداس بصوته ب س الصور  حجمها كبير ماينفعش ارفعها  كلها 
وفى  ميل تانى فيه بقيه صور ابونا اندرواس والانبا ابرام وابونا يسطس وابونا  عبد المسيح الحبشى*


----------



## †gomana† (19 يونيو 2006)

*الصور جميلة اوى يا دودو*
*ميرسيه ليكى ياعسل*
*ابقى تعالى اعلمك ازاى تصغرى حجم الصور عشان تنزلهلنا*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

*صور روعة بجد *


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2006)

*صورة روعة بجد يا ارطاميس

وفي انتظار باقي الصور

او حتي ابعتيلي الايميل بلاش تبقي بخيلة 

ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kmmmoo (20 أغسطس 2006)

©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§ © 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو[/FONT]°¤§© 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووووووووور[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووور​
[/FONT]​


----------



## مستر بيرو (27 أغسطس 2006)

الصور روعه وصور ابونا  عبد المسيح الحبشى روعه روعه روعه


----------



## بنت الله (27 أغسطس 2006)

مرسى ياديانا الصور بجد جميلة اوى

بس يااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت يادودى  صور ابونا فانوس لانى بحبة اوى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

صور بجد اقل حاجة ممكن الواحد يقولها انها روعة روعة


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

صووور روووعة ياارطاميس


ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الصور روعه مرسى أوى


----------



## assia (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لكي يا ارطاميس الصور مذهلة وفعلا نادرة جدا جدا باركك الرب اختاه


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## beterpop (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*ولا اجمل ولا اروع ولا احلى من كدة *


----------



## hanysabry (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شوية صور روعة بجد 
شكرا


----------



## gogo_k2003 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

باشا معاك جوجو من اسكندريه بجد صور جميله و ياريت لو تجيب صور وضحه لابونا عبد المسيح المنهرى
و اى صور لمار جرجس الرومانى لانه شفيعى


----------



## مستر بيرو (20 ديسمبر 2006)

* صور فعلا نادره جدا يا ارتاميس .. روعه *


----------



## بيتر بدوي (22 فبراير 2007)

صور في منتهى الروعه
المسيح يقويكي


----------



## ghost90 (8 مارس 2007)

الصور روعة جداومستنى منك المذيدمن الصور​


----------



## dream2010 (8 مارس 2007)

صور جميلة جدا يا أرطاميس ..ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## أنس (8 مارس 2007)

صور رائعة حقيقة ونادرة، شكرا وربنا يزيد وبارك:94:


----------



## ابو تونى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور نادرررره جدا*

المسيح يكلل خدمتكم بالبركات السماوية


----------

